

The Emerald Triangle: a year in the lives of California’s marijuana farmers - Petiver
http://www.themorningnews.org/gallery/the-emerald-triangle

======
tsomctl
I Have lived in Humboldt county my whole life. Growing weed is not as romantic
as it seems. It has definitely helped the economy of our county, but it has
hurt us too. Rats are attracted to weed, and growers put out Decon to kill
them, which eventually kills the owls. A researcher documented this to get
growers to stop. Someone killed her dog by feeding it Decon. We are also
having a problem with creeks drying up from growers drawing water. The state
is starting to crack down on this, just trying to get growers to be compliant

------
Osiris
I grew up in southern Humboldt County, in the heart of the emerald triangle.
Marijuana used to be "mom and pop" businesses, often with legitimate
businesses used as fronts. More recently, we've seen more Mexican cartel
activity which has increased the violence, among other things.

I now live in Colorado where I voted for marijuana legalization (though I
neither use nor grow), but back home, the growers don't want legalization
because it would destroy their profits.

It's a very interesting market to look into. There's also a show called Weed
Country that follows growers in the emerald triangle.

